# Substrate for petrified wood?



## Zac (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi guys. I just picked up this rock which was pointed out to me was Petrified wood. I was hoping to get some input on what kind of substrate would look best?











this does look nice:


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

I use a yellow/brown/tan sand to complement the yellow/brown hues that are typically in petrified wood. The sand at my local Home Depot does the trick. I use a medium grade all purpose or paver sand and wash out all the small particles. 

-Charlie


----------



## SeaSlug182 (Apr 1, 2011)

oooh... very nice, that is some cool petrified wood


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I used Carribsea "peace river" and regular playsand. I ordered ADA AS Malaya for it but its been on backorder since early March and I ran out of time.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

This is a setup I did several years ago with all petrified wood. You can get an idea of what it would look like with pfs and eco-complete.


----------



## Zac (Dec 16, 2010)

^ that is awesome ...


----------

